# NFPA 101 (LSC) 7.1.3.2.3 Exit Enclosure Use as a LOBBY - interpretation request



## George McGerd (Dec 4, 2019)

NPFA 101 (Life Safety Code) 2018 edition.

I'm designing a relatively small town hall building (2 stories) with an area of assembly (council chambers) located on the 2nd floor.  The building will have two egress stairs.  One will be located in the back of the building, which I would describe as a "conventional" fire stair with a 1-hour enclosure.  The second egress stair will be in the front of the building and within a 1-hour enclosure that also serves as a "lobby" on both the 1st and 2nd floors.  By lobby, I mean, the space will also serve as an elevator lobby and will provide access to other spaces on the 1st and 2nd floors thru protected openings.  The building will be fully sprinklered.

Section 7.1.3.2.3 states: A_n exit enclosure shall not be used for any purpose that has the potential to interfere with its use as an exit and, if designated, as an area of refug_e. 

The commentary provides an interpretation of purposes that have the potential to interfere with its use an exit: Use of an enclosed exit stair to house vending machines, copying machines, or storage, or to run electrical distribution wires and cables to other areas of the building is prohibited.

In my opinion the use of stair #2 enclosure as a small lobby providing access to an elevator and other buidling spaces via protected openings does not interfere with its use an an exit.  I don't see anything explicit within the code or official commentary that would prohibit this configuration.  Thoughts?


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2019)

I'd have to see a floor plan...Sounds like an exit access stair.....


----------



## steveray (Dec 4, 2019)

Do you even need an elevator lobby for 2 stories?

3006.4 Means of egress. Elevator lobbies shall be provided
with at least one means of egress complying with Chapter 10
and other provisions in this code. Egress through an elevator
lobby shall be permitted in accordance with Item 1 of Section
1016.2.


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2019)

George McGerd said:


> NPFA 101 (Life Safety Code) 2018 edition.
> 
> I'm designing a relatively small town hall building (2 stories) with an area of assembly (council chambers) located on the 2nd floor.  The building will have two egress stairs.  One will be located in the back of the building, which I would describe as a "conventional" fire stair with a 1-hour enclosure.  The second egress stair will be in the front of the building and within a 1-hour enclosure that also serves as a "lobby" on both the 1st and 2nd floors.  By lobby, I mean, the space will also serve as an elevator lobby and will provide access to other spaces on the 1st and 2nd floors thru protected openings.  The building will be fully sprinklered.
> 
> ...





Will have to look at 101, which is not fun.

Sounds like you got it


----------



## cda (Dec 4, 2019)

https://idighardware.com/2013/08/decoded-elevator-lobby-egress/


https://idighardware.com/2009/10/elevator-lobby-egress/


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

3006.2 Hoistway opening protection required. Elevator
hoistway door openings shall be protected in accordance with
Section 3006.3 where an elevator hoistway connects more
than three stories, is required to be enclosed within a shaft
enclosure in accordance with Section 712.1.1 *and* any of the
following conditions apply:


----------



## steveray (Dec 5, 2019)

Are you all NFPA there George?


----------



## George McGerd (Dec 5, 2019)

steveray said:


> Are you all NFPA there George?


Nope.  IBC also applies.


----------



## George McGerd (Dec 5, 2019)

Thanks everyone.  Just to clarify, the elevator hoistway is located within a 1-hour rated shaft with protected openings.  The elevator doors open out into a "common" lobby which is within the rated stair enclosure.  See attached plan.


----------



## George McGerd (Dec 5, 2019)

Sorry... it turns out I don't have the capability to upload something and then link to it.  But to further clarify, there is a 1-hour rated stair enclosure which also serves as a common lobby for the building.  The elevator hoistway, which is in a one hour shaft, opens into the common lobby / rated stair enclosure.  Are there any code provisions that prevent this arrangement or require an additional separation between the elevator lobby and the stairway to resist the passage of smoke?  I can't find anything, but that could just be wishful thinking.

Thanks


----------



## cda (Dec 5, 2019)

Not sure which version of IBC you are using:::

https://codes.iccsafe.org/content/I...rs-and-conveying-systems#IBC2015_Ch30_Sec3006


----------

